# New also



## brainiac7 (Feb 7, 2010)

Hello I am new here, I am an animal lover with 5 children and am interested in mice as pets. We have no pets at the moment. I have had cats, dogs, a green anole lizard, hermit crabs, and a garter snake, but never a mouse. So any advice would be welcome. Me and my children have done some reading on the proper care of mice, just to let you know we are not totally ignorant about mice. :mrgreen:


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi there, Pleased to meet you

:welcomeany


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

welcome to the forum 

please feel free to post a wanted ad in the sales section of the forum x


----------



## julieszoo (May 27, 2009)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## brainiac7 (Feb 7, 2010)

Thank you all for welcoming me. I have been reading and learning much on this forum.


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Howdy and welcome!

You can get cheap books (a few pounds aimed at first-time keepers) on looking after mice, I found them helpful as a quick reference when you're not sure and can't get online to check something. My mice have been very easy to keep in comparison to other pets so I'm sure you will get on fine!


----------

